# Avon to Glenwood Springs



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Can you ride from Avon to Glenwood Springs without getting on I-70?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Good question. I want to say yes but I am not sure if the construction has closed the bike path going thru the canyon. There is a bike path that goes fairly far east, almost to Dotsero, that runs between the Colorado River and I70. There are a couple of spots that it crosses back and forth. I would check the CDOT site and see if it is listed.

Are you riding soon? Weather may affect you for sure. We were mtbing on Rabbit Ears and Gore the last few days ... yep ... snow.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Not trying to get there this year. But it's on the schedule for next summer.

Doing more research leads me to think it is possible, unless part of the path is washed away or flooded like it was only a few years ago.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep ... no construction and the bike path is open no problem.


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

MerlinAma said:


> Not trying to get there this year. But it's on the schedule for next summer.
> 
> Doing more research leads me to think it is possible, unless part of the path is washed away or flooded like it was only a few years ago.


First spot in the canyon floods at about 7000 cfs. Next section floods at around 9000. I wouldn't plan it for early June and you should be fine, but it all depends on what kind of runoff we get. Problem is that bikes are not permitted on I-70 through the canyon. I've seen bikers skirt flooded sections by going up on the highway (generally just about a 2 mile section), but they have so many cameras in the canyon that what often happens at that point is cdot sends a truck out to pick you up and drive you to the next exit. They have a big control center in the hanging lake tunnel complex. They're pretty friendly guys.


----------

